# We Took The Plunge!



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Many of you know we're taking a year out traveling this year, we've already been on the road for 2 months, just came back from a month in the UK (no Outbacker privileges while we were there, suffering slight withdrawals......!) and got our super new camper on Monday!

We traded in our 28rsds for a 301BQ, so far, so good. Due to our house being rented while we're traveling, we are already sleeping in it this week while the kids are having state tests and doc appts etc, we leave again for 9 months on Sunday.

The pass through opening is not as tall, that's the only downside right now, the plus's far outweigh that little hurdle though!

Dave is currently modding it to accommodate the very necessary washer/dryer that we had in the 28, invaluable when traveling with 4 kids who love the outdoors.....

We did look at other campers with 4 bunks but selection is not great, we needed a tt as our Suburban is great for the long drives we do each w/e. This new one is a good length, good weight, great size: the stars aligned, we are happy!

Jim: just changed the signature to reflect updated camper, LOL! Thanks again for all your help.

Ali


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Brits, Congrats on the new tt. Glad you returned safely from the UK and I know you guys are looking forward to "the road". Wish you all safe travels adn look forward to hearing about your progress.

Jim, Kristen and James (who will be 1 y/o in about 3 weeks)


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Way to go Ali!























I was wondering how you all were....and I'm pretty sure you'll all be a little happier in the new Outback!

Congratulations and keep us updated!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad it all worked out for you!!

Now, please post a few pictures of the washer/dryer mod. That will be interesting to see.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new 301BQ! Sounds like you all have found a great camper









-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! Great New Trailer & Floor Plan!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I really like that floorplan, if they ever take the 310BHS and move the queen to the back and the bunks to the front I would trade. I like the extra bathroom space and extra pantry space afforded by the 310 footprint versus the current one they are using. That rear sliding bedroom would be perfect to see my river from the window on our seasonal site.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats,

Can't wait to see it over Thanksgiving.

Phil


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We'll post pics soon. The w/d got all hooked up over the last w/e, we just got on the road this afternoon......finally! Looking forward to sorting things out in here and hoping to be a lot more organized by Thanksgiving! If only this homeschooling thing wasn't getting in the way of our doing things! It takes away precious time from the fun and sorting, lol! Clearly, cannot vocalize such misgivings in front of the kids, they'd exploit it to the max!

Anyway, yes, very happy, would also have liked the bunks and back room to have switched places but you can't have everything and space for the w/d was way higher on my priority list! The extra living space is going to be wonderful and the extra bedroom will be so useful when needing to separate the kids for schooling - really looking forward to these coming months.

Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BritsOnTour said:


> We'll post pics soon. The w/d got all hooked up over the last w/e, we just got on the road this afternoon......finally! Looking forward to sorting things out in here and hoping to be a lot more organized by Thanksgiving! If only this homeschooling thing wasn't getting in the way of our doing things! It takes away precious time from the fun and sorting, lol! Clearly, cannot vocalize such misgivings in front of the kids, they'd exploit it to the max!
> 
> Anyway, yes, very happy, would also have liked the bunks and back room to have switched places but you can't have everything and space for the w/d was way higher on my priority list! The extra living space is going to be wonderful and the extra bedroom will be so useful when needing to separate the kids for schooling - really looking forward to these coming months.
> 
> Ali


Sounds like a GREAT trailer...maybe I should get one. Wait...I have that model.







:clapping:


----------

